# CRS Photos



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here are some recent photos for my CRS. I have upgraded from CS2 to lightroom 3.0 and CS5. Workflow, organization, and editing is much improved. Its now just a matter of time to get fluent with the new programs.


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice pics! 

And yeah those are definitely nice programs, I use them myself, just wish I had a nice camera ^^


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh these are really nice. I can't pick a favourite, they are all winners. I don't know anything about those programs you are using, but the results are nice. Is that black background straight off the camera or tweaked with an editor? It gives a great result/effect.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice pics! What kind of camera?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

**Echo** Neeaaattt neeeatt neaat neat.... I'm loving those CRS and of course, those are some serious sweet macro shots. I honestly should experiment with cam shots like that one day. The excellence in focus!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank!
Black background is natural and not processed at all. That would take way to much time. Camera is a Canon XTi with 100mm macro lens and over head flash.


----------



## Peterjay (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful shots! BTW - I also use the Canon 100mm macro, and it's a hard lens to beat in the bang-for-a-buck department.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

So all those were taken using the camera flash as only light source?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Flash and tank lights.


----------



## Vander (Jun 10, 2011)

Very nice and colorful image here and also it is full of grace and worth. I am surprised that how the images have been taken so close.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice pictures!


----------

